# Phrag. Eumelia Arias setting bud?



## Ernesto (Jun 13, 2020)

Is my Eumelia Arias putting out a bud? The growth emerging from the crown has some light striations on its sides and when viewed from the top, doesn’t look “creased” like new leaves do.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 13, 2020)

Congratulations, you have a sheath.


----------



## Ernesto (Jun 13, 2020)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> Congratulations, you have a sheath.


Exciting! This is my first Phrag I’ve gotten to produce a sheath.


----------

